# Mini Detail



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone got any tips or tricks for trying to tidy up this engine bay?
I need all the steps cos I've never detailed an engine before. Plus I'm not very mechanically minded so would like some help with what to cover up when rinsing.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yo n80krr,

I do my Mini's bay fairly regularly. It's easy and it won't take long with the right equipment. This is how I do it and it comes up a treat each time...



Run the engine for no more than a minute or two - too much heat in it will cause problems with your cleaning fluids.

Undo the shield first and take it away to clean separately with a good degreaser, or Megs All Purpose Cleaner (1:4)

Cover the end of the air intake and any exposed electrical connections with some tin foil - it's nice and flexible and waterproof. If your car is temperamental on starting, make sure you cover the distributor area properly. this can be taken out too for it's own clean.

I like to give the engine a quick rinse first before the cleaning stuff goes on, just to get rid of loose crap.

Spray over your degreaser or APC and leave to soak for a minute or too. Get a wee brush in about it to remove as much dirt as you can. Quick rinse (low pressure on the hose by the way!) If it needs a second clean then give it another and rinse again.

Dry of with a clean cloth. If you find any more oily bits, deal with them and dry off but try not to spread any of the muck with your cloth.

Remove the foil parts you put on, and run the engine for 30 secs or so.

Get you chosen dressings on and shine it up. Megs Hyper Dressing at 1:1 is very glossy and durable I find, but each to their own...

After dressing, get your engine running again to drive out any moisture that may be lurking in hard to reach places.


----------



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

Electrical elements like: distributor, alternator, fuses, spark plugs? is that the sort of things to be covering, sorry for the noob questions I'm not very mechanically minded and really don't want to ruin the mini just by cleaning it.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, those type of bits. You don't have to cover EVERY electrical part though.

If you think about it, when you're going quickly and it's raining, lots of water will come through the grill and hit all sorts of bits of your engine. The shield you have is there because the Mini's distributor, coil and plug leads are known to be a bit fragile and don't like overdosing on water. The cover's there to stop it getting hit every day. A good clean once in a while will be ok so long as you make sure if it has any exposed electrical connections they are adequately protected.

I have an MPi so my alternator is at the front, so for the same reason above, I don't cover it when I'm cleaning the bay. Doesn't mean you have to leave it though if you want to be extra safe.

My fuses are different to yours and have a vented cover so because of the vents, I cover the fuses with foil and clean the fuse cover separately to avoid getting water in there. Make sure yours is water-tight before cleaning. If you're in any doubt, cover it and you'll be safe.

Going on memory, the bits I cover are the air intake, the fuse box and the connections at the ECU (which you don't have).

You should only be sprinkling the water over to rinse so as not to drive water in everywhere. Yes rinse it clean, but don't soak it all unnecessarily.

This is a good guide, but read your product labels to use the proper soaking times...

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/guides_engine.html


----------



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

lol, I have a c2 which is pictured in that one so I've already studied that web page. Also got some more pictures and hints from the owner of that site. Cool So this weekend cover the mini's distributor, fuse box (that's definately not waterproof) and the air intake. Then get cleaning. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Be sure and have a good look all-round the bay for any other bits that may need covered. If you're in any doubt at all, cover it. Better safe than sorry. I'm sure you'll be ok!


----------

